# Finnegan's UKC Premier Specialty Win Photo



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Way to go Finnegan!! You are certainly very beautiful!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

What a handsome boy! He looks so gentle too!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations to Finnegan! Such a Wonderful Achievement for such a Beautiful Boy!
Hugs & Licks from "the girls"! :kiss:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OUTSTANDING!!!!! Your pride in him must be humongous!!!!! Congratulations!


----------

